# NCEES RESULTS ARE OUT! POST YOUR RESULTS!



## Sparky Bill PE

Over 500 hours studied, worked over 2500 problems, been studying since last October (14 months) and with THE BEST IN THE DAMN BUSINESS Zach Stone by my side. I walked into that test my first time and dominated it! I am honored to be part of the Professional Engineers.


----------



## Dothracki PE

SparkyBill said:


> Over 500 hours studied, worked over 2500 problems, been studying since last October (14 months) and with THE BEST IN THE DAMN BUSINESS Zach Stone by my side. I walked into that test my first time and dominated it! I am honored to be part of the Professional Engineers.
> 
> View attachment 19846


Congrats @SparkyBill!


----------



## akyip

Congrats!


----------



## DarkLegion PE

Congratulations!!


----------



## rburns18 PE

SparkyBill said:


> Over 500 hours studied, worked over 2500 problems, been studying since last October (14 months) and with THE BEST IN THE DAMN BUSINESS Zach Stone by my side. I walked into that test my first time and dominated it! I am honored to be part of the Professional Engineers.
> 
> View attachment 19846


Congrats!


----------



## BebeshKing PE

SparkyBill said:


> Over 500 hours studied, worked over 2500 problems, been studying since last October (14 months) and with THE BEST IN THE DAMN BUSINESS Zach Stone by my side. I walked into that test my first time and dominated it! I am honored to be part of the Professional Engineers.
> 
> View attachment 19846


CONGRATULATIONS @SparkyBill! When did you took the exam?


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

BebeshKing said:


> CONGRATULATIONS @SparkyBill! When did you took the exam?


Saturday, December 5th.


----------



## DarkLegion PE

Do they also release data like how many people passed or what a passing score is?


----------



## txjennah PE

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Dothracki PE

DarkLegion said:


> Do they also release data like how many people passed or what a passing score is?


They do publish passing rates, although it's not very frequently. I would assume they will need a fair amount of data before updating the power exam pass rates.

https://ncees.org/engineering/pe/pass-rates/

The passing score is not published but it is stated on the examinee guide that they are scored based on difficulty of each exam.


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

DarkLegion said:


> Do they also release data like how many people passed or what a passing score is?


I want to say for Fe, which this is following, updates around every 4 to 6 months.


----------



## notmyredditusername

New account but have lurked for a while. First time taker (December 1st) and fortunately passed. Main study materials were the Engineering Pro Guides material (all of the sample exams and the technical study guide), Zach's technical study guide he released earlier this year, the NCEES practice exam(s), and the various books that are always suggested. I don't have any idea how many total hours I studied... 1.5-3 on week nights and 12-15 on weekends from February to November.  I attribute my success to taking time to actually read the reference books. 

I felt prepared for the most part. I finished the first section in 3.5ish hours and the second section in 1.5ish hours. The EPG materials and Zach's guide are all more difficult than any question I encountered on the test but the NCEES practice exam has the "most similar" feel for how the questions are presented.  The NCEES practice exam question difficulty should be increased to accurately reflect what examinees need to be prepared for but that is neither here nor there.  I've seen other topics similar to this floating around but I disagree that all of my exam's questions were within the exam specifications however I will end the thought there. 

This week was a rollercoaster of emotions and I almost barfed when I opened the email. Happy to have only taken it once and happy this shit is over.  Looking forward to drinking some good beer, eating some good food and never coming back to this forum again. 




JK this place has been very helpful. Big thank you to everyone who takes the time to help prepare the examinees! &lt;3


----------



## DLD PE

Great job Sparky!

Looks like I'm taking it again.  I didn't pass and re-registered/signed up for Jan 7th.


----------



## BebeshKing PE

DuranDuran said:


> Great job Sparky!
> 
> Looks like I'm taking it again.  I didn't pass and re-registered/signed up for Jan 7th.


oh Maaaan. I'm sorry to know that..   . Thought you are confident that you passed.

Now I'm scared if I also fail knowing that I was too confident with my answers and thinking that I did good....


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> Great job Sparky!
> 
> Looks like I'm taking it again.  I didn't pass and re-registered/signed up for Jan 7th.


 oh no man, I'm sorry to hear that. Do they give a similar synopsis of the areas you were lacking this time?

I'm terrified of failing again but it's good to know you can re-register so quickly.


----------



## DLD PE

Thanks guys!  Yes the diagnostic looks a bit "different" this time.  It shows a lot of improvement from my previous attempt, which at least is promising.  

Funny thing is, I did very well in protection, and most of my areas were very well balanced.  It looks like I need to improve a little in each area to get over the hump.  I shared with my instructor and he said the same thing.


----------



## DLD PE

notmyredditusername said:


> New account but have lurked for a while. First time taker (December 1st) and fortunately passed. Main study materials were the Engineering Pro Guides material (all of the sample exams and the technical study guide), Zach's technical study guide he released earlier this year, the NCEES practice exam(s), and the various books that are always suggested. I don't have any idea how many total hours I studied... 1.5-3 on week nights and 12-15 on weekends from February to November.  I attribute my success to taking time to actually read the reference books.
> 
> I felt prepared for the most part. I finished the first section in 3.5ish hours and the second section in 1.5ish hours. The EPG materials and Zach's guide are all more difficult than any question I encountered on the test but the NCEES practice exam has the "most similar" feel for how the questions are presented.  The NCEES practice exam question difficulty should be increased to accurately reflect what examinees need to be prepared for but that is neither here nor there.  I've seen other topics similar to this floating around but I disagree that all of my exam's questions were within the exam specifications however I will end the thought there.
> 
> This week was a rollercoaster of emotions and I almost barfed when I opened the email. Happy to have only taken it once and happy this shit is over.  Looking forward to drinking some good beer, eating some good food and never coming back to this forum again.
> 
> View attachment 19855
> 
> 
> JK this place has been very helpful. Big thank you to everyone who takes the time to help prepare the examinees!


Congrats sir!  My study habits seem to echo yours to a "T".  I focused on mainly those 3 areas:  NCEES, Zach Stone's and Justin's sample exam problems.  Sounds like I just need to go through again and just be more thorough.  I found some of "Cram for Exam" to be helpful too, but mainly those first three are what I focused on.


----------



## megan

@DuranDuran sorry to hear that you'll have to go through this again, but it seems very promising that your score is improving!

Have you added up the "total number of items" on your results diagnostic? It sounds like the CBT exams do not always have 80 total number of items due to some pre-test items. I'm curious how many pre-test items were on this first round of the CBT power exam.


----------



## DLD PE

megan said:


> @DuranDuran sorry to hear that you'll have to go through this again, but it seems very promising that your score is improving!
> 
> Have you added up the "total number of items" on your results diagnostic? It sounds like the CBT exams do not always have 80 total number of items due to some pre-test items. I'm curious how many pre-test items were on this first round of the CBT power exam.


Yes.  It was ______(leaving blank in case this is not public info).  It could vary anyway from exam to exam.


----------



## megan

DuranDuran said:


> Yes.  It was 70.


Wow. 10 uncounted pretest items feels like a lot... 

But thanks for the intel!


----------



## Cuseman17

Sorry to hear @DuranDuran. I hope you pass on Jan 7th!

In the diagnosis, do we get to know how many questions we did right? Can you let us know how many you got or what you think the passing score might be? Just trying to figure out if the passing score has lowered now in CBT format.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

megan said:


> Wow. 10 uncounted pretest items feels like a lot...
> 
> But thanks for the intel!


There's a chance the number will vary so I would not focus on it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Cuseman17 said:


> Sorry to hear @DuranDuran. I hope you pass on Jan 7th!
> 
> In the diagnosis, do we get to know how many questions we did right? Can you let us know how many you got or what you think the passing score might be? Just trying to figure out if the passing score has lowered now in CBT format.


trying to figure out the cut score, whether CBT or P&amp;P is futile.


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> trying to figure out the cut score, whether CBT or P&amp;P is futile.


Thank you for your help, advice, and encouragement over the last year.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Sparky Bill said:


> Thank you for your help, advice, and encouragement over the last year.


I'm very happy for you! Congratulations on passing! Now, go take a break dude


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

DuranDuran said:


> Great job Sparky!
> 
> Looks like I'm taking it again.  I didn't pass and re-registered/signed up for Jan 7th.


Keep your head up and try not to get discouraged! 

By the way your new profile photo is looking a little sus....


----------



## Rajan

DuranDuran said:


> Yes.  It was ______(leaving blank in case this is not public info).  It could vary anyway from exam to exam.






megan said:


> Wow. 10 uncounted pretest items feels like a lot...
> 
> But thanks for the intel!


What is pretest items?


----------



## megan

@Rajan, if you look in the NCEES examine guide (link: https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/ExamineeGuide_November-2020.pdf), there is an excerpt on page 13 that says:

"All exams include a limited number of pretest items that will not be scored and will not have an impact on your results. This is common practice within high-stakes testing and allows NCEES to evaluate the pretest items for potential use in future exams. These items are randomly placed within the exam and are not identifiable as pretest items."


----------



## Rajan

megan said:


> @Rajan, if you look in the NCEES examine guide (link: https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/ExamineeGuide_November-2020.pdf), there is an excerpt on page 13 that says:
> 
> "All exams include a limited number of pretest items that will not be scored and will not have an impact on your results. This is common practice within high-stakes testing and allows NCEES to evaluate the pretest items for potential use in future exams. These items are randomly placed within the exam and are not identifiable as pretest items."


Thanks.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I PAAASSSEED!!!!!!


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki said:


> I PAAASSSEED!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 20130


CONGRATULATIONS GOOD SIR!!!!!!


----------



## BebeshKing PE

I PASSED....I am so relieved! ... . Yeeieepiee!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

CONGRATS FNG ( @Dothracki) and @BebeshKing!


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

HELL YES YAY W00000 H00000 YES YES YES YES


----------



## Mohammed Ahmed

Congrats to all who passed the exam.. 

Hopefully I will join you next month. I have studied and I did a practice exams from different resources. My question to you guys how can I know if I'm on the right track and ready for the exam.. 

The exam is covering too many topics and after all times I spend on studying I feel like I'm still confused on which areas I have to focus on the the coming days.


----------



## zgsharon

Phew! I passed!

Shout out to  @Zach Stone, P.E.. I would not have passed without taking his course. From the free practice exam I won from Zach on these forums, to the endless hours that guy must put in, he is the man. I am a corrosion engineer who never uses any of what is tested on except for the small portion on soil resistivity. I had to relearn everything required to pass the PE exam. His classes are absolutely necessary if you are serious about passing. Well that and about 400+ hours of studying... Congrats to everyone who passed and good luck to everyone else! You got this.


----------



## Nirav

PASSED!!

Finally after 2 times exam cancellation and studied for almost a year (more than 500 hours), I am so happy to see "PASS". I feel so much relax and life's one of the educational goal is complete. I have studied various material - Graffeo study guide, Cram - study guide and exams (first 3), Engineering Pro Guide - study guide, codes exam and exams (both - full and final), plus Engineering PE Review (Zack Stone's site). I enrolled in Zack's course for month and it was a tremendous help to overcome my silly mistakes. All Thumbs up to his live classes and study preparation materials. Finally, I can devote time to my wife and lovely 5 months old daughter.  I am sure - Various life events continue to happen in everyone's life, but do not side track on your path. There is no alternative or shortcut for "success".

Congratulations to all who passed CBT exam so far!

Good Luck to others who are scheduled for or preparing for it!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

zgsharon said:


> Phew! I passed!
> 
> Shout out to  @Zach Stone, P.E.. I would not have passed without taking his course. From the free practice exam I won from Zach on these forums, to the endless hours that guy must put in, he is the man. I am a corrosion engineer who never uses any of what is tested on except for the small portion on soil resistivity. I had to relearn everything required to pass the PE exam. His classes are absolutely necessary if you are serious about passing. Well that and about 400+ hours of studying... Congrats to everyone who passed and good luck to everyone else! You got this.


I feel like you're the real MVP here - learning like 98% of the test topics to pass!

Congratulations!!


----------



## MildlyMotivated

I passed!

I don't know how people used to wait 2-3 months to see their results, I was going crazy after ten days.  Of course, the multiple test cancellations, hundreds of hours of studying, new baby, and global pandemic didn't help. 

I know I didn't post much on this forum but I really enjoyed reading the various threads.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## MildlyMotivated

Mohammed Ahmed said:


> Congrats to all who passed the exam..
> 
> Hopefully I will join you next month. I have studied and I did a practice exams from different resources. My question to you guys how can I know if I'm on the right track and ready for the exam..
> 
> The exam is covering too many topics and after all times I spend on studying I feel like I'm still confused on which areas I have to focus on the the coming days.


I tried to do a heavy focus on the NEC codebook since I had never even opened one before I started studying.  I would pick one or two topics that are your weakest and have the most problems and make sure you rework any of those that you've missed.   I really hated the NEC and found that I had a tendency to skip those problems if I gave myself a choice.  That's probably a good indication that I should spend more time there.

You'll probably hear this everywhere but just solve as many problems as you can before the exam.  Over the 4 weeks prior to my test, I set a goal of solving about 320 problems (or little over 10 per day).  It wasn't much but I knew I would have a hard time sitting for 4 more full practice exams and I could handle 10 problems per day.  Whatever helps you run through as many problems as possible.  I think this is even the best strategy for preparing for qualitative problems as it forces recall rather than just reading textbooks or study guides over and over again.   I had to force myself to solve problems when I just wanted to read and watch more videos about each topic so the goal helped there too.

Hopefully this helps.  Good luck.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

zgsharon said:


> Phew! I passed!
> 
> Shout out to  @Zach Stone, P.E.. I would not have passed without taking his course. From the free practice exam I won from Zach on these forums, to the endless hours that guy must put in, he is the man. I am a corrosion engineer who never uses any of what is tested on except for the small portion on soil resistivity. I had to relearn everything required to pass the PE exam. His classes are absolutely necessary if you are serious about passing. Well that and about 400+ hours of studying... Congrats to everyone who passed and good luck to everyone else! You got this.
> 
> View attachment 20141


Congrats @zgsharon!

I love that you were one of the winners from the large practice exam giveaway. Please shoot me an email if you haven't already so I can follow up with you.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

Nirav said:


> PASSED!!
> 
> Finally after 2 times exam cancellation and studied for almost a year (more than 500 hours), I am so happy to see "PASS". I feel so much relax and life's one of the educational goal is complete. I have studied various material - Graffeo study guide, Cram - study guide and exams (first 3), Engineering Pro Guide - study guide, codes exam and exams (both - full and final), plus* Engineering PE Review (Zack Stone's site). I enrolled in Zack's course for month and it was a tremendous help to overcome my silly mistakes. All Thumbs up to his live classes and study preparation materials.* Finally, I can devote time to my wife and lovely 5 months old daughter.  I am sure - Various life events continue to happen in everyone's life, but do not side track on your path. There is no alternative or shortcut for "success".
> 
> Congratulations to all who passed CBT exam so far!
> 
> Good Luck to others who are scheduled for or preparing for it!!


Congrats @Nirav and thanks for the kind words. Thanks for being part of our online study program for the PE exam.

I'm sure your wife and daughter are equally excited since you get your free time back from studying to spend more time with them .


----------



## Drew Thomas

I failed the exam this round and am looking for a review course for April. I know multiple people who took School of PE and failed the exam so I'm trying to figure out what company to go with. I've heard EET has great instructors but haven't heard anything about the other companies. Can you guys post which review courses you took with your result and your opinion of them?


----------



## zgsharon

Drew Thomas said:


> I failed the exam this round and am looking for a review course for April. I know multiple people who took School of PE and failed the exam so I'm trying to figure out what company to go with. I've heard EET has great instructors but haven't heard anything about the other companies. Can you guys post which review courses you took with your result and your opinion of them?


Without a doubt, Zach Stone's Electrical PE review. https://www.electricalpereview.com/

Just passed on my first time taking it as an engineer with ZERO power experience. See that big red button above your post, click on it, and sign up for his course. You will pass.


----------



## KP_

Drew Thomas said:


> I failed the exam this round and am looking for a review course for April. I know multiple people who took School of PE and failed the exam so I'm trying to figure out what company to go with. I've heard EET has great instructors but haven't heard anything about the other companies. Can you guys post which review courses you took with your result and your opinion of them?


I took School of PE and it was OK in my experience.  The geotechnical teacher was very hard to understand due to his accent, but besides that all the instructors were spot on.  I passed the exam on the first try.  The trick is to have *all* the reference materials that NCEES tells you to bring and knowing how to navigate them quickly.  Time management is half the battle.


----------



## zgsharon

Ahhhh your not electrical Power. Disregard my post.


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

Drew Thomas said:


> I failed the exam this round and am looking for a review course for April. I know multiple people who took School of PE and failed the exam so I'm trying to figure out what company to go with. I've heard EET has great instructors but haven't heard anything about the other companies. Can you guys post which review courses you took with your result and your opinion of them?


I have seen most of the materials from my engineering firm and others taking different courses. @Zach Stone, P.E. at www.electricalpereview.com is uncontested the best. If you are serious about wanting to pass, and not waste your time, that is the place to go. It is laid out absolutely perfectly!


----------



## mxg2579

Unfortunately I did not pass, originally was signed up for the April Exam earlier this year, that was delayed to October, which led into me taking it 12/7 for the first time as the CBT test. I would like to think I mostly suffered as the prep material I had was geared towards the Pen and paper exams, but that could be just an easy excuse. I definitley was not ready for the conceptual questions (or as many as there were) and I think that's what got me. I mostly worked practice problems from the NCEES practice test I had from ~July and a few other practice tests I had from fellow employees.

I'm definitely bummed, but I now know the areas I need to focus on. I really want to do crunch time and take it again towards the end of February because I really want to get this under my belt.

I don't think I will go for the full Zach Stone PE course, since I spent so much money on Testmasters (which I am not fond of after the fact - the book info is helpful but I found their on demand video course to be lacking), but I did see his practice test on amazon and might end up purchasing that at the very least to throw some new problems in there. Also I wonder if his practice exam was updated for the CBT format? Any other recommendations or resources would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

zgsharon said:


> Ahhhh your not electrical Power. Disregard my post.


they're in the electrical sub-forum so easy to assume they are electrical


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

mxg2579 said:


> Unfortunately I did not pass, originally was signed up for the April Exam earlier this year, that was delayed to October, which led into me taking it 12/7 for the first time as the CBT test. I would like to think I mostly suffered as the prep material I had was geared towards the Pen and paper exams, but that could be just an easy excuse. I definitley was not ready for the conceptual questions (or as many as there were) and I think that's what got me. I mostly worked practice problems from the NCEES practice test I had from ~July and a few other practice tests I had from fellow employees.
> 
> I'm definitely bummed, but I now know the areas I need to focus on. I really want to do crunch time and take it again towards the end of February because I really want to get this under my belt.
> 
> I don't think I will go for the full Zach Stone PE course, since I spent so much money on Testmasters (which I am not fond of after the fact - the book info is helpful but I found their on demand video course to be lacking), but I did see his practice test on amazon and might end up purchasing that at the very least to throw some new problems in there. Also I wonder if his practice exam was updated for the CBT format? Any other recommendations or resources would be greatly appreciated!


honestly, spend the money.

i took the test 7 times. for my 7th try, i finally caved and did @Zach Stone, P.E.'s class (after having done research previously on other classes options). Zach's class is the most budget friendly. Legit best bang for your buck. I'm constantly raving to coworkers who come to me for advice about his class and materials. Zach constantly updates and improves his content. Unlike a lot of other companies. And after Zach's class &amp; materials, I passed. (I mean it helped that I desperately wanted Oct 2019 to be the last time I was a source for @RBHeadge PE's map and it was my last attempt on my application) 

I would also get the prep material from @justin-hawaii (Engineering Pro Guides) 

Cheaper in the long run to pay Zach now.


----------



## mxg2579

LyceeFruit PE said:


> honestly, spend the money.
> 
> i took the test 7 times. for my 7th try, i finally caved and did @Zach Stone, P.E.'s class (after having done research previously on other classes options). Zach's class is the most budget friendly. Legit best bang for your buck. I'm constantly raving to coworkers who come to me for advice about his class and materials. Zach constantly updates and improves his content. Unlike a lot of other companies. And after Zach's class &amp; materials, I passed. (I mean it helped that I desperately wanted Oct 2019 to be the last time I was a source for @RBHeadge PE's map and it was my last attempt on my application)
> 
> I would also get the prep material from @justin-hawaii (Engineering Pro Guides)
> 
> Cheaper in the long run to pay Zach now.


Honestly, I do believe you. Looking up his pricing it wouldn't be bad at all to do like 2 months to get that final prep in and take it again. Time to bust my a$$ and get it right this time.. appreciate the advice!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

mxg2579 said:


> Honestly, I do believe you. Looking up his pricing it wouldn't be bad at all to do like 2 months to get that final prep in and take it again. Time to bust my a$$ and get it right this time.. appreciate the advice!


no prob!

other advice i have: take some time off before you sign up/restart studying. give yourself a break- like maybe til just after the new year.

i 100% get wanting to crush it but i very quickly made the decision to retake after my 1st attempt and it did not go well. taking a little time to reflect, decompress, and make sure it's not an emotional decision will help you in the long run


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

mxg2579 said:


> Unfortunately I did not pass, originally was signed up for the April Exam earlier this year, that was delayed to October, which led into me taking it 12/7 for the first time as the CBT test. I would like to think I mostly suffered as the prep material I had was geared towards the Pen and paper exams, but that could be just an easy excuse. I definitley was not ready for the conceptual questions (or as many as there were) and I think that's what got me. I mostly worked practice problems from the NCEES practice test I had from ~July and a few other practice tests I had from fellow employees.
> 
> I'm definitely bummed, but I now know the areas I need to focus on. I really want to do crunch time and take it again towards the end of February because I really want to get this under my belt.
> 
> I don't think I will go for the full Zach Stone PE course, since I spent so much money on Testmasters (which I am not fond of after the fact - the book info is helpful but I found their on demand video course to be lacking), but I did see his practice test on amazon and might end up purchasing that at the very least to throw some new problems in there. Also I wonder if his practice exam was updated for the CBT format? Any other recommendations or resources would be greatly appreciated!


If you want to post your diagnostic report, we may be able to refer you materials to help you in each section!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Sparky Bill said:


> If you want to post your diagnostic report, we may be able to refer you materials to help you in each section!


The diagnostic reports are nonsense now!

The out of 15 thing is so confused and unneccesary. What was wrong with the old format?!


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> The diagnostic reports are nonsense now!
> 
> The out of 15 thing is so confused and unneccesary. What was wrong with the old format?!


I agree it is crazy, but it does show you how well you did vs PASSING test takers in each subject. It really doesn't matter if you got 1 or 14 out of protection if you're to the left of the line you have to work on it.  I took this CBT crazy test 5 or 6 times for FE so I know those diagnostic results well!


----------



## MildlyMotivated

Yeah, just to pile on to everyone else's advice.  I'm so glad that I decided to go with Zach's course on my first attempt.  I didn't take any other courses but I have a hard time imagining any come close.  

And his course and material are constantly improving.  I was amazed how much was added to mountain of information available before the test changed to CBT and then he really kicked it into high gear.  It pretty much replaced my other resources even though I got quite a bit out of Engineering Pro Guides as well.


----------



## justin-hawaii

I would love to get everyone's feedback on the latest CBT exam.  Do you mind filling out the survey below?

Survey Link: https://forms.gle/dAn9FfsvwmU1nkKa9

Survey Results: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Dvq9OvxkNvpHjcZvKE7KkcN739X04-H7rO5CdWeIXeU/viewanalytics


----------



## mxg2579

Sparky Bill said:


> If you want to post your diagnostic report, we may be able to refer you materials to help you in each section!


I'll be honest, I'm a little ashamed to post it but have to get over that to get help. I was shocked at the instrumentation one being flat out 0. I know I suffered on machines, that was definitely a weakness. I was a little surprised about Power Devices because I felt good about transformers, so must've been something else I was weak on. I work in Substation design as a consultant and actually did decent in those areas specific to my work such as Protection, but outside of that I definitely seem to have suffered.

In general I was pretty weak across the board it looks like, I just wish we had a % idea of how we did to even remotely know how many questions we actually got wrong on. I think I will for sure have to proceed with @Zach Stone, P.E. course to prepare my next attempt (I think I will aim for March).

The worst is I knew that after the test I wasn't sure how the machine questions went because those were tough, but I wasn't expecting my "performance" to be this low/middle ground across the board like it was. But I've been studying on/off since July at least (stopped at some point when they cancelled the October exam and picked back up in late October), so it was time for me to just see the real thing I think.

I think I just needed to work more problems from a variety of backgrounds, towards the end I focused on the NCEES practice exam questions and that didn't help me much on the actual exam.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@mxg2579 I sucked at machines too. And Zach's class made it make so much more sense. Since everyone here is like "use wildi, it's so great". IDK I tried it but it didn't work for me.

I think I got a 0 in instrumentation once too. And like you, I'm a substation design consultant so that hurt. But like machines didn't because how often do we use it?! Not ever for me. 

Shoot me a DM and I'll look thru the exam sections (I forget what's in each section rn and I'm on my phone). I can see what I have for some of the topics you feel weaker on. And provide guidance/encouragement the best I can (if you want)

[This offer is open to anyone who has failed the power pe. Failing sucks, I've been there a lot and I didn't have support the first few times so I'm here if you need me]


----------



## mxg2579

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @mxg2579 I sucked at machines too. And Zach's class made it make so much more sense. Since everyone here is like "use wildi, it's so great". IDK I tried it but it didn't work for me.
> 
> I think I got a 0 in instrumentation once too. And like you, I'm a substation design consultant so that hurt. But like machines didn't because how often do we use it?! Not ever for me.
> 
> Shoot me a DM and I'll look thru the exam sections (I forget what's in each section rn and I'm on my phone). I can see what I have for some of the topics you feel weaker on. And provide guidance/encouragement the best I can (if you want)
> 
> [This offer is open to anyone who has failed the power pe. Failing sucks, I've been there a lot and I didn't have support the first few times so I'm here if you need me]


Thanks for the advice and support, I really appreciate it!

I wish I had found this forum sooner this is a great community.


----------



## Byk

Those of you who passed, Congrats!!!

I wanted to ask you, what have you read/studied/watched to cover Protective Relays part?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Byk said:


> Those of you who passed, Congrats!!!
> 
> I wanted to ask you, what have you read/studied/watched to cover Protective Relays part?


Zach's class.

Elmore's Protective Relaying 

Some of Blackburn

Some of Glover 

Some of the GE Art and Science of Protective Relaying 

Elmore's was my fave tbh even tho it uses a lot of ABB relays and I always remove their relays at work


----------



## Strawhat_PE

This was my first attempt and after the two exam terminations, it was incredibly difficult to keep my studying momentum up. I felt good going into the CBT exam. The day before the exam I took the NCEES practice test and made a 85 in simulated test conditions. I would say the CBT test questions were very different from any practice test I have taken. I finished the morning session with an hour on the clock took a 30 min break and went back in. I finished the afternoon section very quickly with 2.5 hrs. left. I did not leave the test feeling confident. As mentioned in previous post, the test is very much you either know it or you don't and ALOT of qualitative problems. After waiting a week, I finally got my results and *I did not pass the exam*. I will regroup and start studying again after the first of the year. Hopefully, I will retake in February.  I have included my diagnostic below.


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

@Strawhat_PE Did you leave the testing center with 2.5 hours left on the clock? or did you get thru all questions in that time and try to keep looking over your work?


----------



## BebeshKing PE

Strawhat_PE said:


> This was my first attempt and after the two exam terminations, it was incredibly difficult to keep my studying momentum up. I felt good going into the CBT exam. The day before the exam I took the NCEES practice test and made a 85 in simulated test conditions. I would say the CBT test questions were very different from any practice test I have taken. I finished the morning session with an hour on the clock took a 30 min break and went back in. I finished the afternoon section very quickly with 2.5 hrs. left. I did not leave the test feeling confident. As mentioned in previous post, the test is very much you either know it or you don't and ALOT of qualitative problems. After waiting a week, I finally got my results and *I did not pass the exam*. I will regroup and start studying again after the first of the year. Hopefully, I will retake in February.  I have included my diagnostic below.
> 
> View attachment 20222


I am seeing that you are doing poorly on Circuit analysis, Rotating machines, transmission lines, and protection. I would suggest you take some time for these subtopics. Are you enrolled with any online courses? If not, I would strongly suggest doing so with @Zach Stone, P.E. course. Two month course would be fine since you will be taking it on February, and will  fix your circuit analysis. He has awesome Boot camp videos that will be able to help you and live classes that will surely boost your confident during the exam.

Good luck !


----------



## jd5191

Strawhat_PE said:


> This was my first attempt and after the two exam terminations, it was incredibly difficult to keep my studying momentum up.


@Strawhat_PE That's brutal, I've felt the same way about the momentum. I quit studying when the April exam got cancelled, studied for a few weeks for the October one before it was cancelled, and barely got into a rhythm before my December one got cancelled because of local Covid situation. I'll take it in January (maybe/hopefully). I hate looking at my diagnostics because I spend a lot of time overthinking it and wondering "how did I mess up learning rotating machines? is my learning technique wrong?" This forum has honestly been the the best thing for me to make me feel like I'm not alone. I must thank @akyip and @Sparky Bill, PE for continuously posting new material ... will miss all of your posts Bill ... but congrats to you and everyone else who passed! Good luck on your next try Strawhat.


----------



## akyip

jd5191 said:


> @Strawhat_PE That's brutal, I've felt the same way about the momentum. I quit studying when the April exam got cancelled, studied for a few weeks for the October one before it was cancelled, and barely got into a rhythm before my December one got cancelled because of local Covid situation. I'll take it in January (maybe/hopefully). I hate looking at my diagnostics because I spend a lot of time overthinking it and wondering "how did I mess up learning rotating machines? is my learning technique wrong?" This forum has honestly been the the best thing for me to make me feel like I'm not alone. I must thank @akyip and @Sparky Bill, PE for continuously posting new material ... will miss all of your posts Bill ... but congrats to you and everyone else who passed! Good luck on your next try Strawhat.


Ah, thanks for the shout out!

I'm not sure how well I'll do come the exam day, but I'm just gonna do my best. My main concern is that the exam can throw curve balls with unexpected questions...


----------



## Eren Yeager

Hi Everyone. I also PASSED my PE Power exam. I want to return the favor and would like to sell all of my references/practice exam books with a discount for those people who are willing to pass this test.

Send me a message if you are interested! 

Thank you,


----------



## Dothracki PE

Eren Yeager said:


> Hi Everyone. I also PASSED my PE Power exam. I want to return the favor and would like to sell all of my references/practice exam books with a discount for those people who are willing to pass this test.
> 
> Send me a message if you are interested!
> 
> Thank you,


Congratulations! I would suggest you make a thread in the yard sale with a list of what materials you have available.


----------



## Rajan

Question 531) Can someone help me with this question? In the solution it is divided by a square root of 3. Why do we divide by a square root of 3 and later it is multiplied by 3. If it is 3 phase how do we know it?


----------



## Rajan

Question 540) Question asked for contributions of G1 . But why does the solution include both G1 and T1?


----------



## jd5191

@Rajan you probably want to make new posts if you have specific questions that are not related to this particular thread. Also, the search feature is very helpful:

NCEES #531

NCEES #540


----------



## akyip

Rajan said:


> Question 531) Can someone help me with this question? In the solution it is divided by a square root of 3. Why do we divide by a square root of 3 and later it is multiplied by 3. If it is 3 phase how do we know it?
> 
> View attachment 20310
> 
> 
> View attachment 20311


The voltages are stated to be line-to-line voltages. The first step divides the voltages by sqrt(3) to change them into per-phase line-to-neutral voltages, for simple 1-phase equivalent circuit analysis.

Then at the end, the multiplying by 3 occurs because:

Q Line, 1-ph = I^2 * X Line

Q Line, 3-ph = 3 * Q Line, 1-ph = 3 * I^2 * X Line


----------



## akyip

Rajan said:


> Question 540) Question asked for contributions of G1 . But why does the solution include both G1 and T1?
> 
> View attachment 20312
> 
> 
> View attachment 20313


This solution is basically doing a per-unit circuit analysis, using the positive-sequence values for the 3-phase fault. It's solving for S Gen = V Gen * I SC.

Below is a good way to visualize what the solution is actually doing (in per-unit).


----------



## DJMB

Just want to be clear on the CBT power PE exam, no materials are allowed in the exam correct, only the PE handbook, and the PDF's of the code books will be provided?


----------



## Dothracki PE

DJMB said:


> Just want to be clear on the CBT power PE exam, no materials are allowed in the exam correct, only the PE handbook, and the PDF's of the code books will be provided?


Correct, just the NCEES reference book and code books listed on the NCEES specifications. These will be in a searchable PDF format on the screen. The screen will be split between the test window and the reference PDF window.


----------



## akyip

Dothracki said:


> Correct, just the NCEES reference book and code books listed on the NCEES specifications. These will be in a searchable PDF format on the screen. The screen will be split between the test window and the reference PDF window.


And just to be clear on this. We don't actually bring in a hard copy of the reference handbook... They provide an electronic PDF version of the handbook for us... Correct?


----------



## Dothracki PE

akyip said:


> And just to be clear on this. We don't actually bring in a hard copy of the reference handbook... They provide an electronic PDF version of the handbook for us... Correct?


That is correct. The only items you can bring to the exam are as follows:




This is listed in the NCEES Examinee Guide


----------



## rburns18 PE

akyip said:


> And just to be clear on this. We don't actually bring in a hard copy of the reference handbook... They provide an electronic PDF version of the handbook for us... Correct?


Correct, you only bring in to the testing center your ID, calculator (w/o cover), scratch pad and pen (they provide), eye glasses, and key to your locker where you can keep your stuff. There should be a locker in the lobby where you can put your calculator cover, wallet, car keys, etc. The left hand side of the screen will have tabs at the top for the handbook, NEC, NESC, 30B, 497, 499, NFPA 70E. You can switch between them and it will remember where you left off in a given reference when you switch between them. 

The searching can be difficult in the NEC. While I practiced at home, if I was for example at Section 230 and started searching for "overcurrent", I would start seeing results from that point on. During the real exam, it will show you all of the results with page numbers next to them but you don't know which page number you are currently on. What I did was search a string of keywords that I could see on the screen so I would get one result returned so I knew what page I was currently on. Then when I search for "overcurrent", I can scroll through the results and start looking from that page forward. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## jd5191

The NEC code book provided during the exam is not like the Handbook correct? Its more like the simplified code-only document on the NFPA website?


----------



## rburns18 PE

jd5191 said:


> The NEC code book provided during the exam is not like the Handbook correct? Its more like the simplified code-only document on the NFPA website?


Correct, is the the NEC codebook, not the handbook. The handbook is really nice with all of the blue text that gives you that extra explanation and figures.


----------



## akyip

Rburns18 said:


> Correct, is the the NEC codebook, not the handbook. The handbook is really nice with all of the blue text that gives you that extra explanation and figures.


Another thing that sucks about the Code Book that it doesn't even list a Table of Contents for each section that lists a briefing of the code numbers and titles.


----------



## Rajan

If we do not use 4 hours in the morning exam. Can we use it for afternoon exam?


----------



## rburns18 PE

Rajan said:


> If we do not use 4 hours in the morning exam. Can we use it for afternoon exam?


Yes.


----------



## BebeshKing PE

Rajan said:


> If we do not use 4 hours in the morning exam. Can we use it for afternoon exam?


yes, you may use 2 hrs in the morning then 6 hrs in the afternoon, or 3 hrs in the morning and 5 hrs in the afternoon. Whatever you choose as long as the total time will be 8 hrs. But take note that when you submitted the morning session, you will not be allowed to go back on the morning questions anymore.

During my exam, I finished 3 hrs 30 mins in the morning and 4 hrs and 30 mins in the afternoon.


----------



## Nerd-Engineer

Finally this torcher is over after multiple cancelations due to Covid. I got the results this morning and passed the first time. Congrats to those who passed and good luck to those who are taking in the coming weeks!


----------



## Eren Yeager

I'm not seeing anyone posting their PE exam results, will NCEES not be posting it today?


----------



## Nerd-Engineer

I got mine this morning and passed. Good luck to everybody!


----------



## Byk

For those of you who took test, were you able to jump pages (i.e. type page 500)?

I have photographic memory and I typically remember page numbers.


----------



## rburns18 PE

Byk said:


> For those of you who took test, were you able to jump pages (i.e. type page 500)?
> 
> I have photographic memory and I typically remember page numbers.


No I don't recall seeing a place where you could type in a page number. Each reference has bookmarks on the left side that you can click on. The only time you see page numbers is in the search results.


----------



## Byk

Rburns18 said:


> No I don't recall seeing a place where you could type in a page number. Each reference has bookmarks on the left side that you can click on. The only time you see page numbers is in the search results.


That's a bummer.

Thanks for the response!


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

Nerd-Engineer said:


> Finally this torcher is over after multiple cancelations due to Covid. I got the results this morning and passed the first time. Congrats to those who passed and good luck to those who are taking in the coming weeks!


CONGRATS!!


----------



## PEExam123

Hello All,

Question: So in the exam NEC Code, If i search for small sentences like "Minimum Fire Rating" , Will it search ? or It will only work for single words like "Minimum", "Fire", "Rating" ?


----------



## rburns18 PE

PEExam123 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Question: So in the exam NEC Code, If i search for small sentences like "Minimum Fire Rating" , Will it search ? or It will only work for single words like "Minimum", "Fire", "Rating" ?


It will search for "minimum fire rating" but if that phrase splits across multiple lines then you might not see it in the results. I know if there is a dash inserted within a word to go to a new line it will not appear in the results. I would start small with the search's or don't assume you are seeing all of the results if you are searching for 3 or 4 words at one time.


----------



## Mohammed Ahmed

[SIZE=12pt]During my preparation for the exam, I used to study from NEC handbook and I become familiar with its contents and its explanations but when I know that the exam provide us the NEC code not handbook I got confused [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt][/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]. I tried to solve many questions but I took time to get required section. My question regarding provided reference during the exam is there a tap to show the sections so I can click on it and go directly to related section (such as section 430 for motors) without looking into table of content? if not, what is the best way to do it with consuming much time on searching?  [/SIZE]


----------



## Dothracki PE

Mohammed Ahmed said:


> [SIZE=12pt]During my preparation for the exam, I used to study from NEC handbook and I become familiar with its contents and its explanations but when I know that the exam provide us the NEC code not handbook I got confused [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt][/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]. I tried to solve many questions but I took time to get required section. My question regarding provided reference during the exam is there a tap to show the sections so I can click on it and go directly to related section (such as section 430 for motors) without looking into table of content? if not, what is the best way to do it with consuming much time on searching?  [/SIZE]


There is a bookmark tab within the PDFs as well so you can navigate to each article.


----------



## Ampera18 PE

I passed!! I'm so happy and thankful!! Thanks to this forum, the discord, the subreddit, @Zach Stone, P.E.'s courses/videos and Eng Pro Guides sample exams.

And also thanks to my coworkers/friends, but they're not virtual so they'll get real thank you cards.

.


----------



## rburns18 PE

I passed as well! After scheduled to take it in April and October, I'm thankful I was able to keep my head up and be okay with the fact I could no longer bring in my own references. I would like to thank everyone on here who posted questions and answered questions that most of us likely had. Also a big thanks to @justin-hawaii, @Zach Stone, P.E. and @Cram For The PE. I started over a year ago now going through Justin's Study Guide and using it as the main content for my custom binder. His exams are also very valuable. I also did two months of Zach's course and was able to take advantage of an additional 2 months since the April exam was canceled. There are tons of videos in the on-demand course and 10+ question quizzes after many of the sections. His practice exam is also very good. The Cram exams were definitely on the harder side but there is a lot of qualitative info you can learn from them. 

Also thank you to everyone who took the exam early on in December and provided insight into the testing atmosphere such as navigating the references.


----------



## jd5191

Congrats @Ampera18 and @Rburns18! I take mine next week, fingers crossed!


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

Ampera18 said:


> I passed!! I'm so happy and thankful!! Thanks to this forum, the discord, the subreddit, @Zach Stone, P.E.'s courses/videos and Eng Pro Guides sample exams.
> 
> And also thanks to my coworkers/friends, but they're not virtual so they'll get real thank you cards.
> 
> .


Hard work pays off! Congratulations my friend!


----------



## swhaite92 PE

Passed on 12/21 as well! I'll be posting NCEES, Complex Imaginary, and Spin-Up Practice Exam Books (all unmarked and like new except for binding wear) on Yard Sale later once I have more time to do price research, but feel free to direct message with offers in the meantime if anyone is interested.


----------



## Ampera18 PE

@Sparky Bill, PE Thank you, i'm crying!


----------



## Ampera18 PE

jd5191 said:


> Congrats @Ampera18 and @Rburns18! I take mine next week, fingers crossed!


thank you omg


----------



## farhap

Exam 12/21/2020 Florida I passed 

What is next? do you need to do anything at my end or they will send me the PE number and certificate automatically?


----------



## rburns18 PE

farhap said:


> Exam 12/21/2020 Florida I passed
> 
> What is next? do you need to do anything at my end or they will send me the PE number and certificate automatically?


I am in Virginia. Underneath my green "Passed", there is a link to click called "Next steps" which takes me to Virginia's website. They say they will automatically mail me the license. Do you not have "Next steps" under yours on the NCEES website?

Start here: https://fbpe.org/new-licensees/ there is an email at the bottom if you still have questions.


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

Ampera18 said:


> @Sparky Bill, PE Thank you, i'm crying!


I cried, and cried, and cried, and cried. I honestly don't know if I'm happier being a PE, or happier being done with that test. Update that name there sexy, put that PE after it. 

YOU DAMN EARNED IT!!!


----------



## ryjames

Long time lurker, first time poster.

But after failing my first attempt in Oct 2019, and after getting the exam reschedule twice due to COVID, I finally passed my PE Exam!!! 

I seriously could not have passed without @Zach Stone, P.E. PE Electrical review course. From day one he has been nothing short of professional, and his study guide and lesson plans are THE reason why I was able to nail it this time around. You just need to clamp down, attend the live sessions (replays are available), and practice, practice, practice.

I still can’t believe it’s finally over. I’ll admit I’ll add the PE handle to my name once I formally get licensed by the state of CA haha


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

ryjames said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> But after failing my first attempt in Oct 2019, and after getting the exam reschedule twice due to COVID, I finally passed my PE Exam!!!
> 
> I seriously could not have passed without @Zach Stone, P.E. PE Electrical review course. From day one he has been nothing short of professional, and his study guide and lesson plans are THE reason why I was able to nail it this time around. You just need to clamp down, attend the live sessions (replays are available), and practice, practice, practice.
> 
> I still can’t believe it’s finally over. I’ll admit I’ll add the PE handle to my name once I formally get licensed by the state of CA haha
> 
> View attachment 20458


Congrats @ryjames, proud of all your hard work this past semester!


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

Rburns18 said:


> I passed as well! After scheduled to take it in April and October, I'm thankful I was able to keep my head up and be okay with the fact I could no longer bring in my own references. I would like to thank everyone on here who posted questions and answered questions that most of us likely had. Also a big thanks to @justin-hawaii, @Zach Stone, P.E. and @Cram For The PE. I started over a year ago now going through Justin's Study Guide and using it as the main content for my custom binder. His exams are also very valuable. I also did two months of Zach's course and was able to take advantage of an additional 2 months since the April exam was canceled. There are tons of videos in the on-demand course and 10+ question quizzes after many of the sections. His practice exam is also very good. The Cram exams were definitely on the harder side but there is a lot of qualitative info you can learn from them.
> 
> Also thank you to everyone who took the exam early on in December and provided insight into the testing atmosphere such as navigating the references.


Congrats @Rburns18!


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

Ampera18 said:


> I passed!! I'm so happy and thankful!! Thanks to this forum, the discord, the subreddit, @Zach Stone, P.E.'s courses/videos and Eng Pro Guides sample exams.
> 
> And also thanks to my coworkers/friends, but they're not virtual so they'll get real thank you cards.
> 
> .


Big congrats @Ampera18!


----------



## BebeshKing PE

ryjames said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> But after failing my first attempt in Oct 2019, and after getting the exam reschedule twice due to COVID, I finally passed my PE Exam!!!
> 
> I seriously could not have passed without @Zach Stone, P.E. PE Electrical review course. From day one he has been nothing short of professional, and his study guide and lesson plans are THE reason why I was able to nail it this time around. You just need to clamp down, attend the live sessions (replays are available), and practice, practice, practice.
> 
> I still can’t believe it’s finally over. I’ll admit I’ll add the PE handle to my name once I formally get licensed by the state of CA haha
> 
> View attachment 20458


Congrats @ryjames!, now you can charge your phone 'coz it will die soon.


----------



## BebeshKing PE

farhap said:


> Exam 12/21/2020 Florida I passed
> 
> What is next? do you need to do anything at my end or they will send me the PE number and certificate automatically?


Congrats @farhap. I applied in Florida as well. You might need to check their website for additional information.

I would recommend that you create an NCEES record and transmit to them so you can fill out the less application forms.

Here's the website with FAQs.

https://fbpe.org/licensure/licensure-process/professional-engineers/


----------



## farhap

BebeshKing PE said:


> Congrats @farhap. I applied in Florida as well. You might need to check their website for additional information.
> 
> I would recommend that you create an NCEES record and transmit to them so you can fill out the less application forms.
> 
> Here's the website with FAQs.
> 
> https://fbpe.org/licensure/licensure-process/professional-engineers/


The one thing I am confused about is: do I need to resend new PE references, experience verification, and education verification? 
 

I did all the before the first attempt back in 2018, try did not need new documents when I retook the exam in 2019. 
 

no sure for this time if I need it or not. My first two attempts I used to get the board approval before I register in NCEES


----------



## swhaite92 PE

farhap said:


> The one thing I am confused about is: do I need to resend new PE references, experience verification, and education verification?
> 
> 
> I did all the before the first attempt back in 2018, try did not need new documents when I retook the exam in 2019.
> 
> 
> no sure for this time if I need it or not. My first two attempts I used to get the board approval before I register in NCEES


I can only speak using Pennsylvania as an example, but I think most states should be similar. The state you are initially applying for your PE in shouldn't require you to resubmit everything after passing the exam. PA automatically issued my license after receiving confirmation of my exam results from NCEES. 

It should be similar for you in FL, assuming you submitted documentation in FL to receive approval to sit for the exam. Once you have initial PE licensure in that first state, all of the subsequent states you apply for comity licensure in probably require a lot of paperwork and references, and that is where doing the NCEES record is supposed to save you time (assuming you are applying for comity licensure in more that one additional state or are uncertain how many states you will need).


----------



## JaJaEE

@BebeshKing PE I am also applying for PE license through FBPE but was wondering something. There's the $230 fee payable to FBPE but if you apply using the NCEES records program is there then also a fee to NCEES? 

NCEES website isn't very clear on this.


----------



## BebeshKing PE

JaJaEE said:


> @BebeshKing PE I am also applying for PE license through FBPE but was wondering something. There's the $230 fee payable to FBPE but if you apply using the NCEES records program is there then also a fee to NCEES?
> 
> NCEES website isn't very clear on this.


Yes, there is a fee for NCEES to transmit your NCEES record to the board. it cost me $100 to transmit my NCEES record. I payed using credit card.


----------



## BebeshKing PE

farhap said:


> The one thing I am confused about is: do I need to resend new PE references, experience verification, and education verification?
> 
> 
> I did all the before the first attempt back in 2018, try did not need new documents when I retook the exam in 2019.
> 
> 
> no sure for this time if I need it or not. My first two attempts I used to get the board approval before I register in NCEES


I would contact FBPE to clear things up. I can only speak based on my experience which is applying for PE license with my NCEES record. Good luck!


----------



## jd5191

Little green button showed up today, finally done after a year!!!!


----------



## BebeshKing PE

jd5191 said:


> View attachment 20710
> 
> Little green button showed up today, finally done after a year!!!!


Congrats @jd5191 !


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jd5191 said:


> Little green button showed up today, finally done after a year!!!!


Heyyyy! Well done @jd5191 !!


----------



## akyip

jd5191 said:


> View attachment 20710
> 
> Little green button showed up today, finally done after a year!!!!


Congrats!!!


----------



## jd5191

Thanks ya'll. Much love to this forum for keeping me sane through it all!


----------



## tmntjmc

I'll be the first to post about my results with bad news, unfortunately did not pass. Congrats to all who did. I'll be one of the first who failed both the pencil and computer exams..


----------



## Dothracki PE

tmntjmc said:


> I'll be the first to post about my results with bad news, unfortunately did not pass. Congrats to all who did. I'll be one of the first who failed both the pencil and computer exams..


You are not alone! There are others who took the pen and paper and the CBT and did not pass. There are also others who took the exam beyond 3 times and eventually passed. We all believe in you and know that you will get it the next time. Now you know what you are up against and will be better prepared next time around.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tmntjmc said:


> I'll be the first to post about my results with bad news, unfortunately did not pass. Congrats to all who did. I'll be one of the first who failed both the pencil and computer exams..


you're definitely not the first to fail the new CBT or even to fail both exam types! It totally sucks, I failed the P&P 6 times so I definitely get how you're feeling - I'm definitely who @Dothracki PE is referring to when they said "eventually passed" and their last sentence is 100% spot on. You got this!


----------



## Zoro

Hi All, I did not pass the CBT exam, I am taking Zach's class for Spring 2021. Any ideas on how-to for those who took his class and passed??


----------



## BebeshKing PE

Zoro said:


> Hi All, I did not pass the CBT exam, I am taking Zach's class for Spring 2021. Any ideas on how-to for those who took his class and passed??


sorry to hear that, but you'll get it next time, especially that now you enrolled with Zach's program. His live classes, assignments, and quizzes on each modules are all helpful, so don't miss those out. Good luck!


----------



## tmntjmc

LyceeFruit PE said:


> you're definitely not the first to fail the new CBT or even to fail both exam types! It totally sucks, I failed the P&P 6 times so I definitely get how you're feeling - I'm definitely who @Dothracki PE is referring to when they said "eventually passed" and their last sentence is 100% spot on. You got this!





Dothracki PE said:


> You are not alone! There are others who took the pen and paper and the CBT and did not pass. There are also others who took the exam beyond 3 times and eventually passed. We all believe in you and know that you will get it the next time. Now you know what you are up against and will be better prepared next time around.


Thank you guys for the words of encouragement. I seem to be getting close with each diagnostic, (a good sign), now it's just a matter of putting in way more time than I think necessary to nail down the areas still somewhat weak. It's definitely a tough pill to swallow, but I will keep going whatever it takes. 

Thank you all again for words of encouragement, sometimes I feel all those around must be taking a different test than I am, I know of people who are not even my discipline and pass it and those other people who seem to be nonchalant about it, makes me really confused as to how I'm not able to accomplish it, but it's definitely a mind game I have to win over..


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tmntjmc said:


> Thank you guys for the words of encouragement. I seem to be getting close with each diagnostic, (a good sign), now it's just a matter of putting in way more time than I think necessary to nail down the areas still somewhat weak. It's definitely a tough pill to swallow, but I will keep going whatever it takes.
> 
> Thank you all again for words of encouragement, sometimes I feel all those around must be taking a different test than I am, I know of people who are not even my discipline and pass it and those other people who seem to be nonchalant about it, makes me really confused as to how I'm not able to accomplish it, but it's definitely a mind game I have to win over..


I definitely felt the same way you do. It was sooooooo frustrating and demoralizing. It's just like "wtaf self, why cant we do this when that idiot passed?!" And a lot of it comes down to how good of a test taker you are and luck in guessing the right answer on the stumpers. 


But yeah, circling back to the 1st half of this quote, that's exactly what I ended up doing. I did like at least 4 hours a day[most weekdays with 1 day a week that was "recovery" - still studied at lunch but took off the evening] and like 6 hours each weekend day (unless I was taking a timed practice test, then it was the 8 hour test and then grading it so it was like 9hr or so - I would take the next day to review the questions I got wrong). That's the method I adopted for the exam cycle I eventually passed.


----------



## Zoro

BebeshKing PE said:


> sorry to hear that, but you'll get it next time, especially that now you enrolled with Zach's program. His live classes, assignments, and quizzes on each modules are all helpful, so don't miss those out. Good luck!


If you don't mind telling me, what was your study routine especially the last 3months before you took your test?


----------



## BebeshKing PE

Zoro said:


> If you don't mind telling me, what was your study routine especially the last 3months before you took your test?


@Zoro 
My study routine for the last three months:

3 months before the exam: I studied Zach’s every modules and answer the quizzes every end of each module. I also have Justin Kauwale’s study guide so I studied that one as well.
I always do 8hr practiceexam during weekend( actually I finished the practice 5-6hrs, except the cram practice exam). I also read books from stevenson/grainger, glover, blackburn, wildi, chapman. Those are one of my powerful and favorite resources. 

1- 2 months before the exam: this was time of Zach’s live classes, so I attended those and answer every assignments every week. I also memorizes some formulas that was not in the ncees handbooks

2-3weeks before the exam: this was the time that I already completed all the quizzes and practice exams I have. So I restudied them again and again, especially the ones that I got mistakes and problems that I got lucky to be correct.

couple days before the exam: i reading lectures and went only for practice exams, and memorizing formulas.


----------



## Zoro

BebeshKing PE said:


> @Zoro
> My study routine for the last three months:
> 
> 3 months before the exam: I studied Zach’s every modules and answer the quizzes every end of each module. I also have Justin Kauwale’s study guide so I studied that one as well.
> I always do 8hr practiceexam during weekend( actually I finished the practice 5-6hrs, except the cram practice exam). I also read books from stevenson/grainger, glover, blackburn, wildi, chapman. Those are one of my powerful and favorite resources.
> 
> 1- 2 months before the exam: this was time of Zach’s live classes, so I attended those and answer every assignments every week. I also memorizes some formulas that was not in the ncees handbooks
> 
> 2-3weeks before the exam: this was the time that I already completed all the quizzes and practice exams I have. So I restudied them again and again, especially the ones that I got mistakes and problems that I got lucky to be correct.
> 
> couple days before the exam: i reading lectures and went only for practice exams, and memorizing formulas.


Thanks a lot, I will take your comments into consideration while getting ready to retake the exam. I haven't heard from the Minnesota Board since December, I think they are just taking their time... If all goes well I am planning to retake it again in April.


----------



## Misael Gonzalez

Zoro said:


> Hi All, I did not pass the CBT exam, I am taking Zach's class for Spring 2021. Any ideas on how-to for those who took his class and passed??


I just took the exam. Results suspense week but I can tell you what I wished I do that didn’t on time and is TO FAIL as many times as you can on exercises.

Do not try to understand everything to THEN choose to try out examples and practice exams. You’ll learn more sharping the skills on those exercises you believe you can tackle and find out you’re wrong.

Zach’s Electrical PE Review practice exam is a most. Get a hard copy from amazon if you do not have it. Get weekends 8hr timed practices. That stamina need exercise and the stress of being timed! Mark answers in diff paper. Check your Fails! Review them and do it again next weekend.

Always use NCEES pdf handbook of hell so you know how to ride the fire.
Wildi Machine book is Gold. OMG I had many qualitative questions from it.

I felt 80% good on first round of 4-hrs but late round felt like 50%. I lacked stamina so what I share is what I felt lacking.

Good luck ahead! I definitely gonna sharpen out just in case I need a THIRD round. This was my 1rst CBT.


----------



## Ruchi

Zoro said:


> Hi All, I did not pass the CBT exam, I am taking Zach's class for Spring 2021. Any ideas on how-to for those who took his class and passed??


You are on right path. I really studied mostly Zach's notes, class notes, tests, class assignments. You have to familiarize yourself with all code books. Good luck.


----------



## DLD PE

tmntjmc said:


> Thank you guys for the words of encouragement. I seem to be getting close with each diagnostic, (a good sign), now it's just a matter of putting in way more time than I think necessary to nail down the areas still somewhat weak. It's definitely a tough pill to swallow, but I will keep going whatever it takes.
> 
> Thank you all again for words of encouragement, sometimes I feel all those around must be taking a different test than I am, I know of people who are not even my discipline and pass it and those other people who seem to be nonchalant about it, makes me really confused as to how I'm not able to accomplish it, but it's definitely a mind game I have to win over..


+1 on Lycee and Dothracki's advice. I'm in the same boat as you. I'm definitely getting closer with each diagnostic. Count me as one who failed both the PP and CBT so we just need to keep trying!

My class resumed last week, so at least the concept are more familiar to me and I'm working on my weak areas but definitely not ignoring what I already know.


----------



## Geotech girl

tmntjmc said:


> I'll be the first to post about my results with bad news, unfortunately did not pass. Congrats to all who did. I'll be one of the first who failed both the pencil and computer exams..


It’s not uncommon for people to fail the PE! It’s absolutely draining.. I did the mistake of getting just 4 hours of sleep the previous night and the afternoon session was a nightmare. It really helped to assess the questions into 3 categories based on level of difficulty and optimize since the test is extremely time dependent. I’m sure you’ll pass the next time around!  I tried the School of PE solely and found it pretty useful and elaborate! Good luck!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Geotech girl said:


> It’s not uncommon for people to fail the PE! It’s absolutely draining.. I did the mistake of getting just 4 hours of sleep the previous night and the afternoon session was a nightmare. It really helped to assess the questions into 3 categories based on level of difficulty and optimize since the test is extremely time dependent. I’m sure you’ll pass the next time around!  I tried the School of PE solely and found it pretty useful and elaborate! Good luck!


SoPE leaves a lot to be desired for electrical.


----------



## akyip

Well, I finally got my results today and I am very happy to say that I PASSED!!!

I seriously have to thank this forum and also @Zach Stone P.E. (Electrical PE Review) , @justin-hawaii (Eng Pro Guides), and @Cram For The PE for all of their resources and help throughout studying for this exam. Without all of you, I don't think I would have passed.

I'm glad I can put this anxiety behind me at last!


----------



## Ampera18 PE

akyip said:


> Well, I finally got my results today and I am very happy to say that I PASSED!!!
> 
> I seriously have to thank this forum and also @Zach Stone P.E. (Electrical PE Review) , @justin-hawaii (Eng Pro Guides), and @Cram For The PE for all of their resources and help throughout studying for this exam. Without all of you, I don't think I would have passed.
> 
> I'm glad I can put this anxiety behind me at last!


CONGRATS!!!


----------



## BebeshKing PE

akyip said:


> Well, I finally got my results today and I am very happy to say that I PASSED!!!
> 
> I seriously have to thank this forum and also @Zach Stone P.E. (Electrical PE Review) , @justin-hawaii (Eng Pro Guides), and @Cram For The PE for all of their resources and help throughout studying for this exam. Without all of you, I don't think I would have passed.
> 
> I'm glad I can put this anxiety behind me at last!


No doubt. Congratulations!


----------



## Dothracki PE

akyip said:


> Well, I finally got my results today and I am very happy to say that I PASSED!!!
> 
> I seriously have to thank this forum and also @Zach Stone P.E. (Electrical PE Review) , @justin-hawaii (Eng Pro Guides), and @Cram For The PE for all of their resources and help throughout studying for this exam. Without all of you, I don't think I would have passed.
> 
> I'm glad I can put this anxiety behind me at last!


With the deep dives of questions you were posting in here, I am not surprised. Congrats @akyip!


----------



## DarkLegion PE

akyip said:


> Well, I finally got my results today and I am very happy to say that I PASSED!!!
> 
> I seriously have to thank this forum and also @Zach Stone P.E. (Electrical PE Review) , @justin-hawaii (Eng Pro Guides), and @Cram For The PE for all of their resources and help throughout studying for this exam. Without all of you, I don't think I would have passed.
> 
> I'm glad I can put this anxiety behind me at last!



Congrats!!! Really happy for you. 

I also passed and would like to thank everyone here for the help and discussions we had  I hope I can pay it forward


----------



## akyip

DarkLegion said:


> Congrats!!! Really happy for you.
> 
> I also passed and would like to thank everyone here for the help and discussions we had  I hope I can pay it forward


Congrats to you as well for passing!!!


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

C


akyip said:


> Well, I finally got my results today and I am very happy to say that I PASSED!!!
> 
> I seriously have to thank this forum and also @Zach Stone P.E. (Electrical PE Review) , @justin-hawaii (Eng Pro Guides), and @Cram For The PE for all of their resources and help throughout studying for this exam. Without all of you, I don't think I would have passed.
> 
> I'm glad I can put this anxiety behind me at last!



Congrats @akyip! Based on the questions you were posting to engineer boards, I had no doubt you would do well.

Now go celebrate!


----------



## Cram For The PE

akyip said:


> Well, I finally got my results today and I am very happy to say that I PASSED!!!
> 
> I seriously have to thank this forum and also @Zach Stone P.E. (Electrical PE Review) , @justin-hawaii (Eng Pro Guides), and @Cram For The PE for all of their resources and help throughout studying for this exam. Without all of you, I don't think I would have passed.
> 
> I'm glad I can put this anxiety behind me at last!


Congrats!


----------



## jd5191

akyip said:


> Well, I finally got my results today and I am very happy to say that I PASSED!!!
> 
> I seriously have to thank this forum and also @Zach Stone P.E. (Electrical PE Review) , @justin-hawaii (Eng Pro Guides), and @Cram For The PE for all of their resources and help throughout studying for this exam. Without all of you, I don't think I would have passed.
> 
> I'm glad I can put this anxiety behind me at last!


congrats!


----------



## COJeff

Took the CBT PE Power Exam 1-29-21. Found out I passed this morning 2-3-2021. Even though I did not enroll in Zach Stone P.E program, I did watch all of his You Tube videos. I wish I would of found his program earlier in my studying initiative, but I did not find it practical to reenroll in anther test program so close to my test date. I figured if I did not pass this time, the great thing would be enrolling in Zach Stone P.E.


----------



## BebeshKing PE

COJeff said:


> Took the CBT PE Power Exam 1-29-21. Found out I passed this morning 2-3-2021. Even though I did not enroll in Zach Stone P.E program, I did watch all of his You Tube videos. I wish I would of found his program earlier in my studying initiative, but I did not find it practical to reenroll in anther test program so close to my test date. I figured if I did not pass this time, the great thing would be enrolling in Zach Stone P.E.


congratulations!


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

COJeff said:


> Took the CBT PE Power Exam 1-29-21. Found out I passed this morning 2-3-2021. Even though I did not enroll in Zach Stone P.E program, I did watch all of his You Tube videos. I wish I would of found his program earlier in my studying initiative, but I did not find it practical to reenroll in anther test program so close to my test date. I figured if I did not pass this time, the great thing would be enrolling in Zach Stone P.E.


Congrats @COJeff !

I'm happy to hear our Electrical PE Review YouTube Channel helped you pass the PE exam.

Now go celebrate


----------



## akyip

COJeff said:


> Took the CBT PE Power Exam 1-29-21. Found out I passed this morning 2-3-2021. Even though I did not enroll in Zach Stone P.E program, I did watch all of his You Tube videos. I wish I would of found his program earlier in my studying initiative, but I did not find it practical to reenroll in anther test program so close to my test date. I figured if I did not pass this time, the great thing would be enrolling in Zach Stone P.E.


Congrats!


----------



## neaton2

Well, I finally got my results from taking it SATURDAY and PASSED!!! 

I have to thank @Zach Stone P.E. (Electrical PE Review), I enrolled for 1 MONTH and a half, spent countless hours going through his notes, live classes and quizzes and it fully prepared me for what I was missing! Without this Forum, discord and Zach's class, I do not think I would of passed!! 

This is a huge milestone to put in the rearview!!!


----------



## akyip

neaton2 said:


> Well, I finally got my results from taking it SATURDAY and PASSED!!!
> 
> I have to thank @Zach Stone P.E. (Electrical PE Review), I enrolled for 1 MONTH and a half, spent countless hours going through his notes, live classes and quizzes and it fully prepared me for what I was missing! Without this Forum, discord and Zach's class, I do not think I would of passed!!
> 
> This is a huge milestone to put in the rearview!!!


Congrats on passing!


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

neaton2 said:


> Well, I finally got my results from taking it SATURDAY and PASSED!!!
> 
> I have to thank @Zach Stone P.E. (Electrical PE Review), I enrolled for 1 MONTH and a half, spent countless hours going through his notes, live classes and quizzes and it fully prepared me for what I was missing! Without this Forum, discord and Zach's class, I do not think I would of passed!!
> 
> This is a huge milestone to put in the rearview!!!


Congrats @neaton2! 

Happy to have you as a student in our online program for the PE exam


----------



## Zoro

DuranDuran said:


> Congrats sir! My study habits seem to echo yours to a "T". I focused on mainly those 3 areas: NCEES, Zach Stone's and Justin's sample exam problems. Sounds like I just need to go through again and just be more thorough. I found some of "Cram for Exam" to be helpful too, but mainly those first three are what I focused on.


Hi Duran,
I did what you have described above and it worked for me. I just found out this morning that I passed the exam!


----------



## DLD PE

Zoro said:


> Hi Duran,
> I did what you have described above and it worked for me. I just found out this morning that I passed the exam!


Congratulations @Zoro !!


----------



## Zoro

DuranDuran said:


> Congratulations @Zoro !!


Thanks, you can do it too!


----------



## Titleistguy

Quit playing games with my heart!!!


Oh and congrats!!


----------



## Zoro

DuranDuran said:


> Congratulations @Zoro !!


Thanks!


----------



## Zoro

I finally passed the test! I want to thank you all for your kind words and encouragement. More importantly thanks to @Zach Stone P.E. for his wonderful class and also @justin-hawaii for his spot-on rapid timed (3min) live class practice problems and code book practice test! 

Thankyou @BebeshKing PE !

For those still struggling, you can do it! Believe in yourself and put in the work that is needed to pass!


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

Zoro said:


> I finally passed the test! I want to thank you all for your kind words and encouragement. More importantly thanks to @Zach Stone P.E. for his wonderful class and also @justin-hawaii for his spot-on rapid timed (3min) live class practice problems and code book practice test!
> 
> Thankyou @BebeshKing PE !
> 
> For those still struggling, you can do it! Believe in yourself and put in the work that is needed to pass!


Congrats @Zoro, thanks for being a student in our online class for the new CBT Power PE Exam!


----------



## nishan

Hi all,
I PASSSSSSEDDDD the exam as a first time taker. Thank you very much to @Zach Stone P.E. for his live class, study materials, Quiz, Home work, AIT and practice tests and I will sure recommend to future PE candidate. And also eng pro practice tests and study materials. 
And also forum team members always help and motivate to the PE candidate and all the explanation, notes. I will sure I will stick around in this forum to motivate, give help and answers some questions. Thank you very much


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

nishan said:


> Hi all,
> I PASSSSSSEDDDD the exam as a first time taker. Thank you very much to @Zach Stone P.E. for his live class, study materials, Quiz, Home work, AIT and practice tests and I will sure recommend to future PE candidate. And also forum team members always help and motivate to the PE candidate and all the explanation, notes. I will sure I will stick around in this forum to motivate, give help and answers some questions. Thank you very much


Thanks for the mention and CONGRATS @nishan!

As always, thanks for being a student in our online class for the power PE exam.


----------



## Zoro

Congratulations!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

STOP BUMPING THIS DAMN POST!
Give a girl a damn heart attack every time.

>>>>Kidding. Sort of<<<<<


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> STOP BUMPING THIS DAMN POST!
> Give a girl a damn heart attack every time.
> 
> >>>>Kidding. Sort of<<<<<


This thread should have been titled, "ELECTRICAL POWER NCEES RESULTS ARE OUT!"

You just can't trust electricals.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> This thread should have been titled, "ELECTRICAL POWER NCEES RESULTS ARE OUT!"


Meh, probably. But I think the title is fine as is, especially during wait season.


----------



## akyip

Also a friendly reminder: 

As part of the NDA (non-disclosure agreement), please do not discuss any exam problems you came across during the actual exam. We here at this forum would not want anyone to have their results cancelled because they broke the NDA agreement.


----------



## Strawhat_PE

After studying for a year, and one failed attempt at the cbt in December. I can finally say that I passed the PE Power test. I could not have done it without the courses and materials from @Zach Stone P.E. and @justin-hawaii. I highly recommend their materials. Also, my family made many sacrifices during this time so I could have the time I needed to study.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

Strawhat_PE said:


> After studying for a year, and one failed attempt at the cbt in December. I can finally say that I passed the PE Power test. I could not have done it without the courses and materials from @Zach Stone P.E. and @justin-hawaii. I highly recommend their materials. Also, my family made many sacrifices during this time so I could have the time I needed to study.



Congratulations and thank you for the mention! 

If you have not already, please email me directly if you were a student in our Online Class for the New CBT Power PE Exam so I can follow up with additional information.


----------



## akyip

Strawhat_PE said:


> After studying for a year, and one failed attempt at the cbt in December. I can finally say that I passed the PE Power test. I could not have done it without the courses and materials from @Zach Stone P.E. and @justin-hawaii. I highly recommend their materials. Also, my family made many sacrifices during this time so I could have the time I needed to study.


Congrats, Strawhat!


----------



## DLD PE

I passed!

First of all, special thanks to @LyceeFruit PE for all her help and inspiration to keep me going after my failed attempts!

Also, thanks to instructors @Zach Stone P.E. and @justin-hawaii for their quality instruction materials and always taking extra steps to help.

Also thanks to the following people for their support and advice these last couple of years: @RBHeadge PE , @ItsStudyTime! , @Dothracki PE , @MadamPirate PE , @akyip , @FelizEng PE and I'm sure there's many others I can't think of right now as my head is swimming in elation and almost disbelief.

For those still studying, NEVER GIVE UP! This was my 5th attempt and I'm so glad I just kept going!


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran said:


> View attachment 22826
> 
> 
> I passed!
> 
> First of all, special thanks to @LyceeFruit PE for all her help and inspiration to keep me going after my failed attempts!
> 
> Also, thanks to instructors @Zach Stone P.E. and @justin-hawaii for their quality instruction materials and always taking extra steps to help.
> 
> Also thanks to the following people for their support and advice these last couple of years: @RBHeadge PE , @ItsStudyTime! , @Dothracki PE , @MadamPirate PE , @akyip , and I'm sure there's many others I can't think of right now as my head is swimming in elation and almost disbelief.
> 
> For those still studying, NEVER GIVE UP! This was my 5th attempt and I'm so glad I just kept going!


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS congratulations!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran said:


> I passed!


YEAHHHHHHH @DuranDuran !!! WELL DONE!!!!


----------



## akyip

DuranDuran said:


> View attachment 22826
> 
> 
> I passed!
> 
> First of all, special thanks to @LyceeFruit PE for all her help and inspiration to keep me going after my failed attempts!
> 
> Also, thanks to instructors @Zach Stone P.E. and @justin-hawaii for their quality instruction materials and always taking extra steps to help.
> 
> Also thanks to the following people for their support and advice these last couple of years: @RBHeadge PE , @ItsStudyTime! , @Dothracki PE , @MadamPirate PE , @akyip , and I'm sure there's many others I can't think of right now as my head is swimming in elation and almost disbelief.
> 
> For those still studying, NEVER GIVE UP! This was my 5th attempt and I'm so glad I just kept going!


Congrats! For some reason I thought you already passed LOL


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> I passed!


Congratulations!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you! I knew you could do it!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> View attachment 22826
> 
> 
> I passed!
> 
> First of all, special thanks to @LyceeFruit PE for all her help and inspiration to keep me going after my failed attempts!
> 
> Also, thanks to instructors @Zach Stone P.E. and @justin-hawaii for their quality instruction materials and always taking extra steps to help.
> 
> Also thanks to the following people for their support and advice these last couple of years: @RBHeadge PE , @ItsStudyTime! , @Dothracki PE , @MadamPirate PE , @akyip , and I'm sure there's many others I can't think of right now as my head is swimming in elation and almost disbelief.
> 
> For those still studying, NEVER GIVE UP! This was my 5th attempt and I'm so glad I just kept going!


YAY IM SO PROUD OF YOU!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> View attachment 22827
> 
> 
> I passed!
> 
> First of all, special thanks to @LyceeFruit PE for all her help and inspiration to keep me going after my failed attempts!
> 
> Also, thanks to instructors @Zach Stone P.E. and @justin-hawaii for their quality instruction materials and always taking extra steps to help.
> 
> Also thanks to the following people for their support and advice these last couple of years: @RBHeadge PE , @ItsStudyTime! , @Dothracki PE , @MadamPirate PE , @akyip , and I'm sure there's many others I can't think of right now as my head is swimming in elation and almost disbelief.
> 
> For those still studying, NEVER GIVE UP! This was my 5th attempt and I'm so glad I just kept going!


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

DuranDuran said:


> I passed!
> 
> First of all, special thanks to @LyceeFruit PE for all her help and inspiration to keep me going after my failed attempts!
> 
> Also, thanks to instructors @Zach Stone P.E. and @justin-hawaii for their quality instruction materials and always taking extra steps to help.
> 
> Also thanks to the following people for their support and advice these last couple of years: @RBHeadge PE , @ItsStudyTime! , @Dothracki PE , @MadamPirate PE , @akyip , and I'm sure there's many others I can't think of right now as my head is swimming in elation and almost disbelief.
> 
> For those still studying, NEVER GIVE UP! This was my 5th attempt and I'm so glad I just kept going!


Big congrats @DuranDuran! You've been really active on the forums so it's great to see that you passed 

Thanks for the mention and enjoy the great feeling while it lasts.


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

DuranDuran said:


> I passed!
> 
> First of all, special thanks to @LyceeFruit PE for all her help and inspiration to keep me going after my failed attempts!
> 
> Also, thanks to instructors @Zach Stone P.E. and @justin-hawaii for their quality instruction materials and always taking extra steps to help.
> 
> Also thanks to the following people for their support and advice these last couple of years: @RBHeadge PE , @ItsStudyTime! , @Dothracki PE , @MadamPirate PE , @akyip , @FelizEng PE and I'm sure there's many others I can't think of right now as my head is swimming in elation and almost disbelief.
> 
> For those still studying, NEVER GIVE UP! This was my 5th attempt and I'm so glad I just kept going!


This is like damn Christmas morning for me. I am BEYOND happy and proud of you brother. You really proved through hard work AND NEVER GIVING UP what a true engineer can do. I am so excited for you to enjoy this WELL EARNED AND DESERVED time celebrating with your family! <3 <3 <3


----------



## djl PE

DuranDuran said:


> I passed!
> 
> First of all, special thanks to @LyceeFruit PE for all her help and inspiration to keep me going after my failed attempts!
> 
> Also, thanks to instructors @Zach Stone P.E. and @justin-hawaii for their quality instruction materials and always taking extra steps to help.
> 
> Also thanks to the following people for their support and advice these last couple of years: @RBHeadge PE , @ItsStudyTime! , @Dothracki PE , @MadamPirate PE , @akyip , @FelizEng PE and I'm sure there's many others I can't think of right now as my head is swimming in elation and almost disbelief.
> 
> For those still studying, NEVER GIVE UP! This was my 5th attempt and I'm so glad I just kept going!


CONGRATS!!!!!!! SO happy for you, way to go!!!


----------



## BebeshKing PE

DuranDuran said:


> I passed!
> 
> First of all, special thanks to @LyceeFruit PE for all her help and inspiration to keep me going after my failed attempts!
> 
> Also, thanks to instructors @Zach Stone P.E. and @justin-hawaii for their quality instruction materials and always taking extra steps to help.
> 
> Also thanks to the following people for their support and advice these last couple of years: @RBHeadge PE , @ItsStudyTime! , @Dothracki PE , @MadamPirate PE , @akyip , @FelizEng PE and I'm sure there's many others I can't think of right now as my head is swimming in elation and almost disbelief.
> 
> For those still studying, NEVER GIVE UP! This was my 5th attempt and I'm so glad I just kept going!


Congratulations!


----------



## KOKOMO777

DuranDuran said:


> I passed!
> 
> First of all, special thanks to @LyceeFruit PE for all her help and inspiration to keep me going after my failed attempts!
> 
> Also, thanks to instructors @Zach Stone P.E. and @justin-hawaii for their quality instruction materials and always taking extra steps to help.
> 
> Also thanks to the following people for their support and advice these last couple of years: @RBHeadge PE , @ItsStudyTime! , @Dothracki PE , @MadamPirate PE , @akyip , @FelizEng PE and I'm sure there's many others I can't think of right now as my head is swimming in elation and almost disbelief.
> 
> For those still studying, NEVER GIVE UP! This was my 5th attempt and I'm so glad I just kept going!


Congrats! My 4th attempt is coming up in October.


----------



## DLD PE

KOKOMO777 said:


> Congrats! My 4th attempt is coming up in October.


Never give up! Keep at it! I'm rooting for you!


----------



## KOKOMO777

DuranDuran said:


> Never give up! Keep at it! I'm rooting for you!


Thanks. Have been out of school since 97. So it has been an uphill challenge for me.


----------



## DLD PE

KOKOMO777 said:


> Thanks. Have been out of school since 97. So it has been an uphill challenge for me.


'99 grad here. I can relate!


----------



## KOKOMO777

October will be the last pencil exam. I am determined to pass this. Not looking forward to the CBT exam.


----------



## PassPE

Congrats to all those who passed!
If you guys need help with passing PE exams, we invite you to take our courses @ passpe.com


----------



## N-ABC

DuranDuran said:


> Never give up! Keep at it! I'm rooting for you!


My 5th Attempt is in December, Share your experience and advice.


----------



## DLD PE

N-ABC said:


> My 5th Attempt is in December, Share your experience and advice.


Send me your last diagnostic in a PM. That would tell me which areas you need to focus on and I can offer some advice in those areas.


----------



## Fancynancy

Passed on my second attempt. I did a bunch of practice tests and took the School of PE class this time around.. Now I am just working on the application for licensure.. Since I went Civil Engineering technology in undergrad I have to work for 8 years and let me be the first to say.. It is really hard to remember every project I have worked on in the last 8 years!


----------



## Zoro

DuranDuran said:


> I passed!
> 
> First of all, special thanks to @LyceeFruit PE for all her help and inspiration to keep me going after my failed attempts!
> 
> Also, thanks to instructors @Zach Stone P.E. and @justin-hawaii for their quality instruction materials and always taking extra steps to help.
> 
> Also thanks to the following people for their support and advice these last couple of years: @RBHeadge PE , @ItsStudyTime! , @Dothracki PE , @MadamPirate PE , @akyip , @FelizEng PE and I'm sure there's many others I can't think of right now as my head is swimming in elation and almost disbelief.
> 
> For those still studying, NEVER GIVE UP! This was my 5th attempt and I'm so glad I just kept going!


Congratulations @DuranDuran!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran said:


> Send me your last diagnostic in a PM. That would tell me which areas you need to focus on and I can offer some advice in those areas.


If anyone is going to offer useful studying advice, it's @DuranDuran.


----------



## Saraali

Anyone took Power and have computer eng background


----------

